# Kenwood KDC-X996 update



## dbg1127 (Jun 12, 2012)

There is two updates available for the x996. One is the for system which requires you to use a cd-r disc and the other is device which requires you to use a thumbdrive. I have already updated the device update. I've been trying to update the system but I kept getting a no file displayed. I've followed the instructions exactly as posted on the kenwood website. CD-R disc is brand new, been formatted and has no other files or music on it. This update is suppose to take of the constant resetting of the crossovers which is the only gripe I have with this radio and the two minutes (seems like forever) it takes to connect to bluetooth once the radio is turned on. But other than its been a great radio. Has anyone else experienced this problem trying to update their Kenwood??


----------



## Cwire (Jun 18, 2012)

dbg1127 said:


> There is two updates available for the x996. One is the for system which requires you to use a cd-r disc and the other is device which requires you to use a thumbdrive. I have already updated the device update. I've been trying to update the system but I kept getting a no file displayed. I've followed the instructions exactly as posted on the kenwood website. CD-R disc is brand new, been formatted and has no other files or music on it. This update is suppose to take of the constant resetting of the crossovers which is the only gripe I have with this radio and the two minutes (seems like forever) it takes to connect to bluetooth once the radio is turned on. But other than its been a great radio. Has anyone else experienced this problem trying to update their Kenwood??


I joined this forum to get more information on my KDC X996 as well and I can't believe no one has responded to this post yet. I used the Thumbdrive for the firmware update as well but have yet to get the system update to work properly...


----------



## dbg1127 (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally figured out how to update the system firmware. The computer I used to download update utilizes windows vista. In order for it to properly download to cd-r you have to utilize---burn disc Using the mastered format and not the live file system format (Google-burn disc using windows vista and will explain in better detail).Using the mastered format, my kenwood x996 was able to read the cd-r and update thus taking care of the crossovers constantly resetting issue. X996 works great now, havent had any problems since the update. Great radio once you install updates.


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

If your having trouble updating the unit, just go to your dealer. They should be able to help you get it done easily.


----------



## dbg1127 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's funny you mention that because the dealer could not get the update to work. He tried several times and couldn't get update to work. Unfortunately i came about an hour before closing time so there was much the dealer could do other than try to update unit. When i got home I called kenwood three different times and finally was able to talk with someone who knew how to handle the problem. Stated only way update would work is to used mastered format to burn update to cd-r disc.


----------



## bloodsport (Aug 8, 2012)

ive had two kdc-x996 cd players and they both have worked great untill they stop playing music. i know everything is hooked up right. kenwood pretty much gave me the runaround trying to get me to do all this stupid stuff to verify the problem. both cd players were in different cars. ive looked this up online and a few people have had the same problem. have any of you? all i do is have to unhook the wiring harness and plug it back in and theres sound again. this is sooo annoying


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

you could just press the reset button


----------



## bloodsport (Aug 8, 2012)

Where is the reset button? Im at work right now and cant go look. Any ideas on why this happens? Im debating on taking the CD player back. If its nothn major I wont worry about ir.


----------



## ewadz3006 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine works ok but i hate the glare. Also the ipod controls suck. Im not sure id buy another one.


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

I am looking to get this unit.
I had previously read about the glare issue and the crossovers resetting -- but now I see issues about the sound stopping?
This is making me hesitant about this unit and makes me wonder if I should just go with Pioneer.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

shado said:


> I am looking to get this unit.
> I had previously read about the glare issue and the crossovers resetting -- but now I see issues about the sound stopping?
> This is making me hesitant about this unit and makes me wonder if I should just go with Pioneer.


IMHO just go with the pioneer p80. more features and great software from what i can tell so far.I've had it for about two months and havent had a sigle issue or glitch thats poped up yet.


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

The cheapest I've seen the 80PRS is $295. 
The cheapest I've seen the X996 is $230.

If I go Pioneer it would probably be the 9400 or 8400 because it's more in my range.
Which means considerably less features... (no 13-band EQ and 24-bit DAC, etc.)
Might just to have gamble with the X996.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have found if you reverse the display the screen is much easier to read in the bright sun. I want to get some anti glare screen protector film and see if that helps.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

shado said:


> The cheapest I've seen the 80PRS is $295.
> The cheapest I've seen the X996 is $230.
> 
> If I go Pioneer it would probably be the 9400 or 8400 because it's more in my range.
> ...


It's only sixty bucks man. I know that sixty bucks can be very hard to come by also but it's going to go along way in terms of quality and options.
If it were me i would save up however long it took just because it's such a big gap in quality.
plus say you do get the kenwood and something does go wrong you'll be out the sixty bucks anyway for the shipping to and from.


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

Ended up ordering the 80prs.
I thank the X996 users for sharing their troubles.
Hope your problems go away.


----------



## ewadz3006 (Aug 9, 2012)

bloodsport said:


> ive had two kdc-x996 cd players and they both have worked great untill they stop playing music. i know everything is hooked up right. kenwood pretty much gave me the runaround trying to get me to do all this stupid stuff to verify the problem. both cd players were in different cars. ive looked this up online and a few people have had the same problem. have any of you? all i do is have to unhook the wiring harness and plug it back in and theres sound again. this is sooo annoying



I'm pretty sure mine just did this. Everything looked to be working on the hu amps had power but no sound. I ended up unplugging hu and it started working again.

Was this the issue you had?


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

the reset button is right below the eject button. just press and hold it with a paperclip for a few seconds


----------

